
Startup Tools - angelohuang
http://steveblank.com/tools-and-blogs-for-entrepreneurs/#marketresearch
======
fudged71
Great list!! Thank you! I've been creating my own list over the past while on
HN, but it's nowhere near as comprehensive.

